# Philips 42" Black space



## rdjudd (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a 42 inch Philips model # 42pf7220a/37 the screen has a dead space black line vertical top to bottom about six inches thick How do I repair it. it is about mid way between center and far right. is this common and repairable. I am an Experienced tech but haven't worked on these new flat screens yet.


----------



## 74f100 (Jul 28, 2011)

Look for a bad connection on the bottom buffer, (sometimes called logic buffer). That is a set of 2 or 3 boards across the bottom of the panel (can't remember for sure on that model). 

There will be a group of ribbon cables going from those boards into the panel itself along the bottom. I've never had a buffer cause that problem, but it is the procedure for isolating that problem.

Good luck,
Jim


----------

